# Popping Cork --casting



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I really don't fish popping cork as often as I should because I find it pretty boring, but they catch fish. I've tried to put together a rod, reel, line combination that will really sling popping corks, but I have not found right combo. I bought a very fast tip medium action rod put on a 3000 series wide spool spinning reel, and spooled with 20lb power pro. Used the combo last week for the first time last weekend. I belive the more flexible rod decresed my casting distance. I got longer castfrom MH rod with same line and reel.What do you think is the best rod, reel, line combo for popping corks?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i throw a popping cork very well on my calcutta 7'-6" MH on a Diawa SOL 2500 with 12lb suffix braid...i refuse to throw crapro aka powerpro even if i was given a lifetime supply...it is very rigid and unforgiving on windknots...i have thrown the same suffix since may and it has turned from a dark green to a light green and has next to 0 windknots


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the easiest solution to your problemwould be switchto a weighted popping cork or one with a glass bead so that it is heavier. The Normal Cajun thunders suck for casting because they are very light. I always use the weighted corks for maximum casting distance. We actually have one that is almost identical to the cajun thunder except the wire is a little heavier and we have a heavy glass bead which makes it much easier to cast. The heavier the bait the further it will cast. I also prefer the cupped weighted popping corks over the oval shaped corks.

Hope this helps


----------



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

I have a combo set up just for that particular application. I use a 7'6" Eupro Rod08-17 Med-Med Hvy. With a US Reel 230sx spooled with 10lb.Braid by High Seas with a 10-15lb.Fluorocarbon Leader. This combo has done well for me and has the Backbone to land the big fish. Largest fish caught with thisset upwas a 32" Redfish in the IFA Tournament in Titusville even though he was over slot and I had to let him go he was fun to catch. I purchased my Rod and Braided line from Joe Hebert of www.captainjoefishing.com


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

A 7 6 to 8 foot fast action rod with whatever braid and a little practice should work pretty good


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

Put 12 lb braid on, that should help. 20 lb is heavy line for a 3000 series reel. I have my 4000's spooled with 12 lb.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Atwirling cork rig will only cast so far no matter how long a rod. You can get some more distance with a hitchhiker rig.Drill out an angledcone shaped hole at the bottom of your cork or resin knob. the hook of the jig orbait is placed in this hole thus casting one mass object vs. two seperate objects. When the rig lands the baitcomes loose from the cork.

I made a hitchhiker rig with a clear chuggabug with good results.


----------



## dallas (Dec 10, 2009)

I prefer to throw a popping cork with a 7' med action stiffy rod with a casting reel. I understand that not very many people around here use a casting reel but for me I use a spinning reel (TD S.O.L.) for light baits and I use a casting reel (calcutta 100B)for heavier applications. This allows me a better feeling of control. I do use popping corks with artificial baits as well as live. A casting reel is just what I prefer. Try it you might like it.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Try to find an old red and white lucky 13 and remove the hooks. It seems to cast betterand twirl less than a styrofoam poping cork and the fish seem to like the sound better. I dont know of its because ite lighteror more streamlined but it works and it dont matter whatrod and reel combo you use.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

this is where it's at, right here.

http://www.goldenislesfishing.com/tc.htm

i got to fish with Capt. Mark Noble two summers ago in St. Simon's Island and we used these on 8 ft. MH rods with 2500 and 3000 series spinning reels, 20 lbs braid. the longer rod and weight of the cork itself allows you to really get it out there. i fished a ton this past year with these on my 7' MH rods and they still go, but not quite as far. i'm actually looking to buy a new combo for next year, with an 8' rod. 

Bass Pro in destin (some other locations too, not sure about spanish fort) sells these, or you can buy direct from him.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

One thing not mentioned! 

You can get a longer cast by pitching over instead of side arm. If i'm using a popping cork setup with braid, i slack a 3rd of the rod length and cast slow and steady. Tends to be a good way to increase casting distance. If you switch to a lighter setup/jig/chug/to pooper, you will increase wind knots because of line stack to previous reel tension. I'm not huge braid fan, but it does the job . TRY MARSH WORKS BIG POPPY!


----------

